# Best HoB filter?



## xHarold (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm looking for an HoB filter to go with my Fluival 305 in my 75 gallon tank. The Fluval can't handle the filtration by itself so I'm investing on a HoB too. Lemme hear you opinions guys.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would say an Aqua Clear 110 would help you out.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

aquaclear all the way, another is the new fluval series that is basically the same thing but not good for co2 users as it has extra surface agitation.

AC 110 alone can filter a 75 gallon generally speaking. As just an extra filter, the AC 70 would be just fine. Look at the price difference, if close, get the 110. But if the price is much higher, a 70 would be perfectly fine.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Marineland Emperor 280. Unlike the Aquaclear filters these always restart after a power off and on event. If you don't want to buy the cartridges you can use filter floss in the media basket. 
--
Paul


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Aqua Clear for me. They last forever.


----------



## xHarold (Sep 18, 2013)

What stores sell AQClear 110? I checked Bigals and they don't seem to have it online.

EDIT: NVM Its not under Fluval. I need to search the Aquaclear itself.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

xHarold said:


> What stores sell AQClear 110? I checked Bigals and they don't seem to have it online.
> 
> EDIT: NVM Its not under Fluval. I need to search the Aquaclear itself.


They are made by Hagen, not Fluval.
But Big Als definitely carries it in store.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

hagen and fluval are actually the same company, but aquaclear uses the hagen name


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

The almighty Emperor 400 is my recommendation. It keeps my turtle tank extremely clean (2 months without colour change in the water).


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Big Al's franchise stores such as Whitby carry the AC line. Corporate stores don't.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> hagen and fluval are actually the same company, but aquaclear uses the hagen name


But for search purposes, on a website like Big Al's / Petsmart, etc - it will *usually* be listed under Hagen.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Why not just put more bio media in the fluval?


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

Best HOB Filter: Aquaclear 110...

I'm actually buying another one for an aquarium tomorrow...

They have good flow rate, hold lots of media which you can customise, are super easy to clean/maintain, parts are readily available and they last for years... A proven filter.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Gotta agree that the aqua clear is the way to go
Can be used for fresh or salt 
Variable flow rate and loads of options for media insert
I've actually got 2 AC 50s on my 55 gallon freshwater setup
These are my "extra" filtration in addition to 2 Eheims on that tank
The 2 AC's allow me to change filtration media and also give me the flexibility to stagger the rate that I clean them 
Spare parts are easy to get too
I've bought all of my AC's from BA's in Mississauga and Scarborough and they always have stock


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Count me in for the AquaClear team. I have an AC30 and an AC20. Both are silent and easy to use.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I actually own every size of ac, 20, 30, 50, 70 and 110 and I love them all


----------

